# New here, plus new elephant ear!



## Tusksma (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello! Just joined yesterday. My names Heather & I am definitely NOT new to betta owning, but I AM new to the elephant ear/dumbo/etc. of course it's fairly new in itself, but I love the boy I picked up yesterday at Petco. He didnt look to good in his little cup, so I decided to bring him home. His coloring was very faded and it still is although it doesn't look it in some of the pictures & his pectoral fins are a little torn at the moment. I was just wondering if anyone could guess at his fin type & coloration. Pictures arent real great. I have a general idea, but want others opinions  oh! And I named him Tusk or Tusky as a nickname.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like he is supposed to be a halfmoon dumbo  lovely coloring! Coloration is bicolor, he also may or may not marble (my doubletail does with his finnage getting spots of red, black, and blue streaks)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:wave::nicefish:


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Tusksma (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I was thinking HM & marble as well. I'd love to see him marble as I've never owned a marble before, but of course he is still perfectly amazing if he doesn't  it's been about 14 hours since he has been in his new tank & I already see a different in coloration, brightness & energy level. If I see a huge difference throughout the week ill post more. I'm charging my camera (those were horrible phone pictures) so hopefully I can get better shots.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: phones, gotta love 'em ;p

Well it's good he is doing better with you!


----------

